# Форум на русском языке  > Помогите!  >  вирус goinf.ru  в браузерах гугл хром и мозила

## marvel

При запуске браузера Google Chrome или Mozilla Firefox стартовая страница открывается сама, как goinf.ru, хотя в браузерах стоит по умолчанию стартовая страница http://www.google.com. При этом я постоянно пользуюсь в основном гугл хромом, и последнее время он оч.сильно стал тупить и некорректно отображать некоторые интернет страницы . Проверка лечащими антивирусными утилитами *Dr.Web CureIt!* в безопасном режиме, откат системы и перенастройка браузера не помогли....Я все сделала, как в инструкции по оформлению запроса о помощи, помогите пожалуйста!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Info_bot

Уважаемый(ая) *marvel*, спасибо за обращение на наш форум! 

Удаление вирусов - абсолютно бесплатная услуга на VirusInfo.Info. Хелперы, в самое ближайшее время, ответят на Ваш запрос. Для оказания помощи необходимо предоставить логи сканирования утилитами АВЗ и HiJackThis, подробнее можно прочитать в правилах оформления запроса о помощи.

 Если наш сайт окажется полезен Вам и у Вас будет такая возможность - пожалуйста поддержите проект.

----------


## regist

- сделайте лог CheckBrowserLnk


Скачайте *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* и сохраните его на *Рабочем столе*.Запустите его (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*), нажмите кнопку *"Scan"* (*"Сканировать"*) и дождитесь окончания сканирования.Когда сканирование будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению.

 - Проведите *эту* процедуру. Полученную ссылку после загрузки карантина *virusinfo_auto_имя_вашего_ПК.zip* через *данную форму* напишите в своём в сообщении здесь.

----------


## marvel

лог CheckBrowserLnk я сделала, VirusDetector -ом обработала.

MD5 карантина: 0BCEBA6CE4C51A51729BC7E2578981D1, 
Размер файла: 57313624 байт

----------


## regist

Откройте свойства ярлыков указанных в логе CheckBrowserLnk и уберите оттуда дописку



```
"http://mygooglee.ru"
```

Запустите повторно *AdwCleaner (by Xplode)* (в ОС *Windows Vista/Seven* необходимо запускать через правую кн. мыши *от имени администратора*),  нажмите кнопку *"Scan"* (*"Сканировать"*), а по окончанию сканирования нажмите кнопку *"Clean"* (*"Очистить"*) и дождитесь окончания удаления.Когда удаление будет завершено, отчет будет сохранен в следующем расположении: *C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt*.Прикрепите отчет к своему следующему сообщению
*Внимание: Для успешного удаления нужна перезагрузка компьютера!!!*.


что с проблемой?

+ вот ссылка на ваши анализы в вирусдетекторе

----------


## marvel

теперь при открытии браузеров (гугл хром, мозила, сафари, опера) открывается страница
Перезагрузка компьютера не помоглаAdwCleaner[S0].txt

----------


## regist

> Откройте свойства ярлыков указанных в логе CheckBrowserLnk и уберите оттуда дописку


сделали? 

Прикрепите новый лог CheckBrowserLnk

----------


## marvel

CheckBrowserLnk.log

----------


## regist

> сделала


после этого проблема осталась? 

Если да то отключите все расширения в браузере и ещё раз проверьте проблему.

----------


## marvel

Проблема осталась, расширения отключила, браузер правильно закрыла, постепенно закрывая каждое из окон, но при перезагрузке проблема осталась опять, страница GOinf.ru + пишет, что работа была завершена некорректным образом, хотя все делала корректно((
вот скриншот экрана http://joxi.ru/8m7PU_3JTJD_Rwte-2s

----------


## regist

*Сделайте полный образ автозапуска uVS* только программу скачайте отсюда


+ скачайте отсюда Оперу и проверьте проблему в ней.

----------


## marvel

MALUZEY_2014-07-23_12-41-38.7z полный образ автозагрузки сделала.
Оперу загрузила, но она на немецком, какой там файл сначала запускать: launcher.exe или installer.exe или opera.exe

----------


## regist

> Оперу загрузила, но она на немецком


 :Shocked: 
Что вы скачивали? Надо было 


> Русская Версия
>  12.17
> 32  bit - Zip  
> 64 bit - Zip


- - - Добавлено - - -

Выполните скрипт в uVS



```
;uVS v3.83 BETA 9 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.2

BREG
delref HTTP://MYGOOGLEE.RU
delref HTTP://YAMDEX.NET/?SEARCHID=1&L10N=RU&FROMSEARCH=1&IMSID=57C6ECB8C61D71D56531BF6DD31CEFA4&TEXT={SEARCHTERMS}
deltmp
restart
```

что с проблемой?

----------

marvel

----------


## marvel

СКРИПТ ВЫПОЛНИЛА,  ПАПКИ ZOO или аналогичного архива в том месте, где я сохраняла uVS , не было, поэтому нашла файл мало-мальски похожий на то, что надо + по времени похожий, и заархивировала в  ZOO.

Оперу установила, в ней все открывается без вирусов, но в гугл хроме и мозиле все по-прежнему: стартовая страница с вирусами((.

Хотела удалить гугл хром через панель управления, не удаляется, пишет, что невозможно удалить, т.к. закройте приложения, в том числе работающие в windows 8.1.(у меня 8.1). Но браузер у меня был закрыт и ничего не работало.  Подскажите, пож, как можно удалить гугл хром, где искать эти приложения,ZOO_2014-07-23_13-53-07_log.rar чтобы заново его установить?

----------


## regist

После скрипта проблема с открытием сайта осталась?
Проверьте ещё ярлыках для запуска браузеров ничего лишнего нету?
Сделайте новый образ автозапуска.

----------


## marvel

я проверила только в файле CheckBrowserLnk.log, в кот. я удаляла лишнее, но что делать с этим файлом? куда его вставлять? он у меня так и лежит в папке, где я его сохраняла (диск с).
Проверить в ярлыках, это имелось в виду в самих ярлыках? (не знаю как) или в файле CheckBrowserLnk.log (так я это уже сделала)

- - - Добавлено - - -

образ диска сейчас делаю заново, как загрузится, скину

- - - Добавлено - - -

не могу отправить файл, не прикрепляется, пишет ,что кол-во файлов, превысило допустимое на форуме, но кнопки очистить нет, я могу их как-то сама удалить или надо ждать , пока вы удалите?

----------


## regist

> я проверила только в файле CheckBrowserLnk.log, в кот. я удаляла лишнее,


так вы из лога удаляли приписку ?  :Huh:  :Sad: 
Конечно тогда ничего не изменится. Вы в логах проблему прячете, а на самой системе ничего то не меняется, только я по логам перестаю проблему видеть  :Sad: .
Надо было открыть свойства ярлыков и убирать дописку оттуда. А сами логи редактировать не надо!.

- - - Добавлено - - -

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=161289

----------


## marvel

Теперь сделала все правильно, удалила приписки в св-вах ярлыков->перезагрузалась -> ничего не изменилось, вирус остался((. 
Образ автозагрузки еще нужен?? если да, надо как-то почистить мои вложенные файлы, а то у меня не получается их удалить, а места для нового вложения уже нет((

----------


## regist

как сейчас проявляется проблема?

----------


## marvel

при запуске ярлыков с рабочего стола: мозила, гугл хром, эксплорер и сафари первоначально открывается окно megogo.net

----------


## regist

а если запускать не с ярлыка, а прямо с исполняемого файла проблемы нет?
Если да то значит, вы не удалили приписку из ярлыка.
Сделайте свежий CheckBrowserLnk только логи не редактируйте!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## marvel

Все наладилось! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!  :Cheesy:  Я запустила с исполняемого файла, а все ярлыки, кот. были на раб.столе+на панели задач поудаляла, потом создала новые ярлыки из исполняемого файла, и все браузеры стали открываться без вирусной страницы, а со стартовой ,как мне и нужно было! Спасибо еще раз!))) Теперь буду знать, как с ними расправляться :Smiley: 
А у меня остался еще 1 маленький вопрос: почему, когда я корректно закрываю гугл хром, он при следующем открытии пишет, что"работа была завершена некорретным образом, нажмите восстановление"? такое уже не первый раз, и я не нашла, как с этим бороться. Сегодня специально пробовала неск.раз корректно закрывать и перезагружала полностью компьютер неск.раз, но сообщение с восстановлением сеанса осталось... ((
скриншот экрана по ссылке http://joxi.ru/OwXRU4wyTJDELu1OHFY. Буду оч.признательна, если подскажете, как его можно победить! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

- - - Добавлено - - -

Странно, но сейчас ради интереса сделала новый CheckBrowserLnk, а в файле CheckBrowserLnk.log, опять вирусные приписки в конце, проверяю ярлыки, новые, кот. только сейчас создала - там все в порядке, приписок нет. Прямо мистика какая-то... :Shocked: CheckBrowserLnk.log)) Как быть? оставить все как есть, открывается без вируса, да и ладно, или все-таки разобраться, почему CheckBrowserLnk выдает такой отчет? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## regist

Выполните скрипт в AVZ 



```
begin
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Apple Safari.lnk','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk','');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Internet Explorer.lnk','');
 CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip');      
end.
```

- Файл *quarantine.zip* из папки AVZ загрузите по ссылке *Прислать запрошенный карантин*  вверху темы.

- - - Добавлено - - -

а по Хрому не могу подсказать, я им не пользуюсь. Попробуйте переустановить.

----------

marvel

----------


## marvel

А скрипт выполнить в AVZ или в uVS все-таки? прошлый раз я делала в uVS 

Выполните скрипт в uVS



```
;uVS v3.83 BETA 9 [http://dsrt.dyndns.org]
;Target OS: NTv6.2

BREG
delref HTTP://MYGOOGLEE.RU
delref HTTP://YAMDEX.NET/?SEARCHID=1&L10N=RU&FROMSEARCH=1&IMSID=57C6ECB8C61D71D56531BF6DD31CEFA4&TEXT={SEARCHTERMS}
deltmp
restart
```

что с проблемой?[/QUOTE]

----------


## marvel

что -то сделала...вот это оно??quarantine.zip

----------


## regist

Как выполнить скрипт в АВЗ

----------


## marvel

я так и сделала))

----------


## regist

Ярлыки конечно какие-то странные - повреждённые, но при детальном рассмотрение эта ссылка там есть.
Я скриптом их сейчас удалю, а потом если нужно создайте их заново.

Выполните скрипт в AVZ 



```
begin
 ClearQuarantineEx(true);     
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Apple Safari.lnk');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Google Chrome.lnk');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\Launch Internet Explorer Browser.lnk');
 DeleteFile('C:\Users\Marina\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Quick Launch\User Pinned\TaskBar\Internet Explorer.lnk');
end.
```

на всякий случай контрольный лог CheckBrowserLnk сделайте.

----------


## marvel

скрипт выполнила, но ярлыки на раб.столе почему-то остались.... контрольный CheckBrowserLnk сделала прикрепила к сообщениюCheckBrowserLnk.log, в нем вроде бы все норм))

----------


## regist

> скрипт выполнила, но ярлыки на раб.столе почему-то остались.


эти ярлыки были не на столе, а в панеле задач.

Выполните скрипт в AVZ при наличии доступа в интернет:



```
var
LogPath : string;
ScriptPath : string;

begin
 LogPath := GetAVZDirectory + 'log\avz_log.txt';
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then DeleteFile(LogPath);
 ScriptPath := GetAVZDirectory +'ScanVuln.txt';

  if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 1) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
    if DownloadFile('http://dataforce.ru/~kad/ScanVuln.txt', ScriptPath, 0) then ExecuteScript(ScriptPath) else begin
       ShowMessage('Невозможно загрузить скрипт AVZ для обнаружения наиболее часто используемых уязвимостей!');
       exit;
      end;
  end;
 if FileExists(LogPath) Then ExecuteFile('notepad.exe', LogPath, 1, 0, false)
end.
```

После его работы, если будут найдены уязвимости, в блокноте откроется файл avz_log.txt со ссылками на обновления системы и критичных к безопасности программ, которые нужно загрузить и установить. В первую очередь это относится к Java Runtime Environment, Adobe Reader и Adobe Flash Player, это программы, уязвимостями в которых наиболее часто пользуются для внедрения зловредов в систему.

Советы и рекомендации после лечения компьютера

----------

marvel

----------


## marvel

на уязвимости проверила, вот файл, кот. получился. avz_log.txt  Что мне теперь с ним делать?? теперь нужно вот этот удалить Adobe Reader версии 11.0.00., а вот этот http://ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adob...drUpd11007.msp установить ??

- - - Добавлено - - -

Установила это обновление с Adobe, еще раз запустила CheckBrowserLnk, вот. файл, кот. получился CheckBrowserLnk.log. Не пойму, теперь все вылечилось?? вирусов и уязвимостей больше нет?

----------


## regist

> Не пойму, теперь все вылечилось??


да.

----------

marvel

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика проведенного лечения:
Получено карантинов: *1*Обработано файлов: *4*В ходе лечения вредоносные программы в карантинах не обнаружены

----------

